# HSG test in Northern Ireland?



## angelkisses

Hello all
I'm new to this site and am wondering about the HSG test in Northern Ireland? We were referred to the Royal and had our first app in December.  My husband went back in Jan to have his third semen analysis done (first 2 tests done in Craigavon Hosp which the Royal said had to be done again) and they said the next step would be to get HSG test done. I've read all about it so know what they do but am wondering how long it normally takes in NI to get an app for this and can you get it done anywhere private? We've been unable to conceive again after losing our little baby boy who died just 7 days old in 2010.
Anyone been through anything similar or know much about the HSG test in NI - can you get it done anywhere private?


----------



## flossie84

hi angelkisses,

i had the hsg test done in the ulster 2 weeks ago. i was told at my appointment to ring x ray and make an appointment for the hsg on the first day of my next period, and as they prefer to do it in the first half of your cycle, my appointment was made for a week later. i know that the ulster only do them on a wednesday, but if youre going to the royal, this may not be the same? im afraid i dont know if you can get it done private anywhere, hopefully someone will be along that knows. ive been very fortunate in that it has only taken 2months from my first appointment with my gp to be referred and have the tests done (bloods & hsg). its hubby's turn now to have a semen analysis done - he has to go to the royal. this is taking the longest as we were told they would ring him. do you have any advice about this - we dont know if they will allow him to produce the sample at home and deliver it, and if not, can i go with him to the royal?


----------



## angelkisses

Hi Flossie84
That was really quick. We had our inital app at Royal in mid Dec and still have heard nothing more from them about the hsg test. They booked hubbie's semen analysis that day in Dec and he had it done a few weeks later in Jan. You have to do it in a room in the Royal - not nice I know but they can test it better if it's 'fresh'! My hubbie had submitted two previous samples to Craigavon but produced them at home as we live only half an hour from Craigavon but the Royal made him do those tests again so they must be able to get a better analysis of it if its fresh. I didn't go with him and not sure if you can but you could ask?
Not sure when we'll hear about hsg test so thats why I was asking about going private but not sure if you can even do that? I keep phoning and torturing them but they just keep telling me that my notes are in the consultants pigeon hole and that I can't phone and book app until I hear from him. 
How long have you been trying? I hope you hear back about your hubbie's app soon - you could try ringing yourself and just asking to book him in? Worth a try!


----------



## Alfiemum28

Hi Angelkisses

feeling your pain, so sorry to hear your news.  I live in portadown and got my hsg done by my doctor in the healthcentre.  This was maybe due to my miscarriages.  I know the semem analysis took a longtime with the royal, several months in fact.  Even though we had ours done at craigavon also we had to redo again at the Royal.  I have found a really good doctor in the Royal but he only specialises in recurrent miscarriages.  I am now myself going for the NK uterine test in coventry later this month so hopefully some questions will be answered.  Thinking of you.


----------

